# German Shepherd saves kids from fire! Great story!



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

Here is the link:
Dog Saved Kids From Fire, Couple Says - Portland News Story - KPTV Portland

Awesome!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Good boy Sid!!!!! sad they lost their home but and their two other dogs but also shows the total loyalty these dogs possess. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mroutdoorsman (Oct 4, 2010)

Go Sid! Baaad Kerosene lamps inside a house....


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

sad they lost their other dogs...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

What a lucky family to have had Sid around! Too bad they lost the GSD bitch and pup in the fire but so thankful the kids got out okay!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Go Sid!!Makes me love our GSDs even more!!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Both a sad and amazing story ... GSD loyalty in action !


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

That's wonderful he saved the kids


----------



## Montana Scout (Sep 27, 2010)

german shepherds are known for risking (even sacrificing) their lives for their masters... kind of sad in some perspectives... but this dog should get a civilian life saving award (c:


----------

